# Viewbook looking for input to create the best!



## Alrik (Nov 7, 2008)

Viewbook looking for input to create the best!

Together with three brothers I created http://www.viewbook.com, the professional online gallery and portfolio service. We are growing fast and coming year we want to develop Viewbook further into a complete image hub that combines online image management, gallery and portfolio creation and connects directly with directories, print services and other services. Our goal is to create the ultimate streamlined workflow for professional photographers, to improve the quality of presentations and save tons of time. As a start we are working on Aperture and Lightroom plugins that enable direct export to Viewbook.

I'm looking for photographers who are interested to share their thoughts on this to make it the best possible. Valuable input will be rewarded with a 6 month Viewbook pro account!

Some topics:
- How do you ideally present and deliver photo's to your clients
- How would you ideally make selections with your clients
- Describe your perfect online gallery
- Describe your ideal online portfolio
- What online (portfolio)directories are the best
- What are the best photoprint and bookprint services
- What do you think of connecting Viewbook with stockphoto websites

I'm looking forward to hear from you at alrik(at)viewbook(dot)com!

Cheers,
Alrik


----------

